# Which state to choose for IT Jobs



## papajohns (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,
How are you doing ?. I'm a newbie in this form .

I'm in the initial stage of Australian Immigration processing and waiting for the result of ACS assessment;miles to go  . 

I would like to know the prospects of embedded systems related jobs in Australia .Anybody knows , which state has more IT jobs opportunities, especially in Embedded Systems / System software related job areas ? . 
I can see some job advertisements for positions based in Sydney ?. Is it the right place to target ?


Thanks,
Johns


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Papajohns, 

I think that you are probably better off deciding that by what is available in the job market on several websites. 

IT tends to be more Sydney and Melbourne based but that doesn't mean that jobs aren't available elsewhere. 

Have you had a look at the Australian Computer Society website since that may have some helpful advice? ACS (Australian Computer Society) - ICT Professionals Shaping our Future

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Melbourne or Sydney are the best areas if you're looking for jobs in IT.

There are some good agencies that we used (Gemteq-who got my husband his job, Greythorn, Hudsons). It's worth emailing or phoning them to see how the job market is in your field - and of course you can check for jobs on their websites).

Most companies won't consider you for a position until you have PR (unless you're going down the sponsored route).

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I work in IT and Sydney and Melbourne are the center of most IT jobs in Australia. However I have found Brisbane and Perth also have reasonable levels of IT. I would look at those places as well. Since embedded systems often has to do with hardware design I think Melbourne and Sydney would be better as there is more of a research base in those cities. I would also consider around Canberra (CSIRO and ANU) if your embedded systems experience has been done in the Academic or Government levels.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Papajohns, just a wee note to remind you that Sydney costs and arm and a leg to live in , ie like New York, Dublin, London etc etc.

Also, we are in Brisbane, have been for 6 weeks now, and my hubby is a software engineer too. He has just recently been successful in finding himself a job doing dba, a 3 month contract to start with, then permanent. But he found it very hard and went thru zillions of agency registrations and interviews (like pulling teeth i think were his words). He also discovered that Melbourne is the place to be as far as IT is concerned, with double the amount of SQL jobs than in Brisbane.

Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Yep, Melbourne or Sydney are the best areas if you're looking for jobs in IT.
> 
> There are some good agencies that we used (Gemteq-who got my husband his job, Greythorn, Hudsons). It's worth emailing or phoning them to see how the job market is in your field - and of course you can check for jobs on their websites).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Dolly is precisely correct. I have 4 year of experience in Embedded software in india and plan to migrate in my 457 dependent visa which gives me unrestricted authority to work in any part of Oz without any visa hurdle. Yet i am continuously getting rejections. I plan to enter Oz by sep since my wife is already working there and hope for better response then,
-Ashish


----------



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

amaslam said:


> I work in IT and Sydney and Melbourne are the center of most IT jobs in Australia. However I have found Brisbane and Perth also have reasonable levels of IT. I would look at those places as well. Since embedded systems often has to do with hardware design I think Melbourne and Sydney would be better as there is more of a research base in those cities. I would also consider around Canberra (CSIRO and ANU) if your embedded systems experience has been done in the Academic or Government levels.


Hello Aslam,
I would be coming to Australia on 16th Feb, 2015. Please give me few information on Embedded System Job market in Australia. 
Should I make my base in Melbourne or Sydney to find the suitable job?
Is it the right time for job market to open up.

Thanks in advance.

kiran


----------

